# Birthdate on my .38 M&P



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

my nickel plated .38 M&P , serial #341xxx was made in 1903 (108 years old)according to S&W. just thought it might help someone else if they had a serial number in the area.

S&W customer support will give you a year range for date of manufacture, if you need more info, they sell you a $50 letter that gives the date of production, date of initial sale and who it was sold to.

hope it helps


----------

